# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Performance Optimization

## rgarrison

(This thread is associated with Part 10 of the SqlCredit series.)

Is it acceptable to do a certain amount of optimization early, before performance testing has shown where the optimization is required, or should you code everything as simply as possible and wait for testing to prove that you need to change certain things?

For an example, see "Saving the Salt Look-up" in the article.

----------

